# ? about first period after stillbirth/ late loss



## AdrianasMom

Hi Ladies, 

We loss our little angel at 20 weeks on July 11th. I bled for exactly 4 weeks after her birth. I am now having my first period. I started having red spotting last thursday but didn't actually need a pad until later on on friday. Then yesterday (tues) it went back to spotting again so I thought that everything was stopping however now (wednes) I am starting to bleed red again. Also, this whole period has been very red and watery which kinda makes me worry. 

My OB's office is not open until tomorrow so I am going to phone them then. Just wondering if this sounds familiar to any of you. I am mostly worried about the fact that it has been to red and watery. 

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Elljo3

I'm really sorry that I can't offer you any help or advice but I didn't want to read then run

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## amjon

The bleeding does stop and start again, so it's probably not your period yet. It took about 6 weeks for mine to return (I think, it's been a few months and a couple of MC in between).


----------



## sharan

I bled non stop for just under 3 weeks following giving birth to my son at 22 weeks. I have since then had some spotting but no AF. However I've had an increased amount of CM which is clear/egg white. So not sure if I'm about to ovulate. I'm not actively trying just yet. Not until my consultants appt. we've decided on the NTNP route until we find out the cause of my late miscarriage.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I lost my baby girl at 19 weeks over 2 weeks ago. Ive been bleeding everyday though now its pink to brown watery with lots of clear cm....Maybe Im due to ovulate? Im not sure whats normal but didnt want to R&R xx


----------



## Beaglemama

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm in this same boat. A month ago I lost my little girl at 20 weeks. I bled for a few days, spotted for another week or two - now I have a lot of clear/cloudy cm with some brown and occasional pink... what does that mean? It's so frustrating :( We're hoping to TTC in November, I just want to go back to "normal"!


----------



## Av2805

Hi,

We lost our baby on th 31st July,so sorry for your loss xxx I bled for just over 2 weeks and got my period 3 weeks after the bleeding stopped. My loss was the same,like a watery blood.

I think it's different for everyone from what Ive read and it can take a few months for our bodies to settle. 

Xxxx


----------



## Amy86

hi, 
I'm so very sorry for all of your loses. I lost my baby on the 12 July at 18 weeks. I had to have surgery to remove the placenta. it was now been 8 weeks and I still have not had my period. I very light spotting in the first week. I occasionally experience spotting but other than that nothing. 

it is so very frustrating as I just want my body to go back to normal so we can start trying again. my doc told me to give it 2 more weeks to see if it returns.


----------



## lilys_mom

I lost my little girl at 24 weeks 3 days after giving birth from dilating naturally to complete cervix, I bled for just under 3 weeks and then when i had my first period about a month later, it was a very short one. but ever since then, i have had a regular period. 

does the way that we all had our periods return to us, or not, differ cause of all of the different ways that we lost our angels?


----------



## Beaglemama

I am so sorry for your losses everyone :hugs: thank you all for sharing!

lilys_mom - I think you may be right? I've wondered if the reason behind why we lost our LO's effects our hormones/body's healing time? It is frustrating isn't it...


----------

